# High Speed Internet ?'s



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Here's the deal... According to the phone company we may NEVER have the option of a high speed connection and so DH and I are looking into other options. 
We're planning on a new computer in the next couple of months and are tired of dealing with the 26.4 connection speed that we get with dial up. :frusty:
Does anyone use Hughes net or another satellite service? Or maybe a wireless card? 
I'd love to get some input on things you love or hate about your service so that we can make a more informed choice. 
Thanks much


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Does your cable company provide high speed internet?


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Lina said:


> Does your cable company provide high speed internet?


We can't get cable. 1/4 mile in either direction of our home there is cable but because there are less than a dozen homes on our stretch of road the cable and internet companies say that it isn't worth it for them to bury cable for us. :suspicious: 
We have Dish Network (satellite) and they do provide service I'm just not sure which company to go with.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Eva, that sucks! I don't use Dish Network, but I'm sure their internet is comparable to other high-speed ones.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Yep, suck it does. I've dealt with the Slowwwww dial up speeds for long enough. We've put up with it because satellite internet prices start at $60 a month but I'm tired of waiting an hour for a 3 minute video clip to upload so Merry Christmas to me.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Eva, I have heard many good things about Dish's satelite internet service. They are pricey though.... 

Ryan


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Please check with Verizon if they would want to install FIOS at your home. They are trying to capture the market from cable companies and are aggressively looking for new business by offering great deals. Verizon had the best package and prices in our area. The download and quality of FIOS is phenomenal.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

My parents live in a rural area and they can get DSL with the phone company. It works fine for them. I am pretty sure the Dish Network service would be far superior to dialup!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

I checked into Verizon FIOS but it's not available here. Thanks for the suggestion though 
DSL is available 1/4 mile in either direction of us. 
Last year the phone company told us that we could get DSL and then the day that we were supposed to get it hooked up they called and said that they made a mistake and that it would probably be years before we would be able to get it..if ever.  
We're not that rural (7 miles from town), it's just a bad location for internet service I guess.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Eva- It sounds like you are in the same situation as my in laws. They were only able to chose from Dish. They ended up going with one of the wireless cards from Verizon. They said the cost was just better for them. Although she did say that videos and uploading their horse stuff can use up what they have fast. The nice thing they like is when they travel, they can take it with them.

Amanda


----------

